# Best Way to Book Weddings?



## SuspiciousPhoto (Jul 21, 2009)

I've just recently decided to turn my hobby into a business and I'm wondering how other members have been most successful in booking weddings? I see there are some online directories but I'm not sure how effective they will be.

I've had a website designed and it's online but I need to promote it and to promote my business!

All suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## DSPhotography (Jul 21, 2009)

Business cards are a BIG help. If there are appropriate places around town, like those bulletin board posts, put them there. Also, talk to managers at Jewelry stores to see if it's okay if you left some of your cards there.

Another good way to build up business in general (unless you want to be weddings only) is to advertise at high schools for senior portraits. 

Whatever you're going to do, be it weddings, senior portraits, family portraits, etc., be sure to say that you do on your business cards. Have the address of your website as well as your e-mail and phone number (obviously).


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 22, 2009)

The best way is to shoot a wedding. Sounds like putting the horse before the cart I know. Get your name out there. Tell everybody you know that you are a photographer. Have a portfolio. You would be amazed at how peoples impressions change the minute you whip out a decent portfolio. I landed a gig shooting a Business's opening day with a book of Baby pics and Landscape pics. Im not saying put together a cheaply down so so book of you photos but rather a well presented display of your artwork. You want to show off you skill. Jump on Craigslist. It is free. I shoot 5-10 a month from there. I was shocked at the exposure I received from CL. Make Cards. When you hand someone a card it solidifies that you are who you are. They are inexpensive to have produced as well. In the end, the key to success is to have your name in peoples mouths. Make your work unique from others. This will also help promote your work. List your name on Websites that list photographers. I am currently finishing a site that allows people to create a profile. When people search for photographers they are given a list from each state. Feel to free to sign up for free. 
Professional Photographers Social Network

Hope this all helps. 
Daniel


----------



## msf (Jul 22, 2009)

Sachphotography said:


> Jump on Craigslist. It is free. I shoot 5-10 a month from there. I was shocked at the exposure I received from CL.



What category do you list your services under?  Ive been trying craigslist for months, and nothing real has come from it.  Ive been trying creative and skilled trade, but the last couple are only getting about 5 views a day, with no followup.

I am thinking my area might just be to small for craigslist.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 22, 2009)

Word of mouth is the photographer's best friend.  So let everyone know that you are a photographer and remember that everyone you meet could be a potential client, so be nice to them.

A big issue is SEO (search engine optimization).  If you get get a high ranking on Google for your specific key words, it can really help.  Seeing as you are in L.A., getting noticed amongst the thousands of other photographers will be a daunting task, but you do have the advantage of a huge population.


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2009)

The first thing I would do is change my business name. 

You need to network with other wedding vendors: the cake people, the flower people, the DJ, the bridal shop etc.


----------



## guitarkid (Jul 22, 2009)

Bet you never heard this one.... I'm looking to turn my business into a hobby.  Well I am.  I have come to terms with it.  It's way more frustrating than anything at this point.  

We love shooting weddings and haven't been getting much of any... maybe 3 a year.  Looks like the hobby will have to remain a hobby.  I have a great crew and we have invested an awful lot in our gear over time.  We love going out, getting great shots, and working together with the families.  For a few years I have pounded the pavement, still work on the sites, SEO, get biz cards out, had the co. name put on the SUV, put biz cards out at the wedding, nice website, great labs for pro wedding albums, I did it all.  

Long and short, I think there are way too many people out there, coupled with the crippling economy, etc etc.  I reached the end of the financial rope and have cancelled all marketing due to running out of money.  Now the website just floats in cyberspace.  For those of you booking a lot, that is great!  We will still shoot but I am not pursuing it like I did...if they find us, great!  The hours and late night work for marketing and whatnot, not to mention the constant stress of trying to get clients, it's just too much.  So, we are going to focus more on short films and me in my recording studio with music.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm sorry that "guitarkid" had such a tough time of it. It's been a long time since I started but all of my work comes from word of mouth. I am still in the process of putting together a website, but am not convinced it will enhance my business, I'll tell you next year.
Big Mike said it - word of mouth is the strongest form of business building. I know that this has to start somewhere but tell everyone who will listen and eventually it will start to roll.
Business cards - really good quality - are a must have, do not leave home without them.
Your business name - may I ask how / why you came up with the name. From an outsiders point of view, I would have a rethink.
Network network network - bridal shops, flower shops, jewellers, reception venues (a must), wedding cars, printers anyone infact who can put work your way.
I wish you the best of luck because, done right, this is great business to be in and provides a good income.


----------



## guitarkid (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi, are you asking me about my biz name? Well, it's my initials. I already had the name setup for my recording studio with the government from about 2002. I just kept the name since all tax stuff was in place, along with banking accounts. I did think about a name change to something more elegant like precious moments...etc. you get the idea.... but i just didn't. Due to what you guys said about word of mouth... If you get word of mouth going, it doesn't matter too much what the name is I suppose, as long as something is spread. 

PLUS, after 7 years trying to push video, then 3 years with photo roughly, to change the name, I didn't want to start all over again and lose whatever "buzz" (word used lightly) was going around.

I have since decided to pursue bands in photography and video, but more importantly, my recording studio.  I have created the new site and name, ROXY studios, for that stuff.  I tossed around the idea of using ROXY for weddings but didn't want to start all over with weddings.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry, it was not your name I was asking about (good explanation though) I meant the original post


----------



## Breanna (Jul 24, 2009)

I did my first wedding in June via word of mouth. I used some of those images to create an ad on CL and just booked my 2nd wedding. I have two more that may book with me, one is a friend, and one is a friend of the groom whom I shot in June. 

CL is very competitive in my neck of the woods. You want an ad that is visual, yet simple, and you need to have something to draw their attention (special pricing, bonuses, etc). I booked a wedding from the first and only ad I put on CL.


----------



## msf (Jul 24, 2009)

Breanna said:


> I did my first wedding in June via word of mouth. I used some of those images to create an ad on CL and just booked my 2nd wedding. I have two more that may book with me, one is a friend, and one is a friend of the groom whom I shot in June.
> 
> CL is very competitive in my neck of the woods. You want an ad that is visual, yet simple, and you need to have something to draw their attention (special pricing, bonuses, etc). I booked a wedding from the first and only ad I put on CL.



Which section did you put your ad in, in CL?    so far im still averaging 3 or 4 page views per ad in this area.  One ad is for Roanoke VA which is a pretty good size, but still only getting that many page views.  Plus im taking the ad down after a week and putting it back up again, to keep it near the top of the page.


----------



## msf (Jul 30, 2009)

bumpity bump for the above question.  

And a new question.  For those of you that post on craigslist, are you getting spam from it now?  Im getting emails sent to the craigslist email address asking if I need money.  Generally im getting an email from different addresses for each post I have on craigslist, once or twice a day.  I wonder why CL or gmail doesnt filter these.


----------



## raider (Jul 30, 2009)

wedj.com / wedplan.com / partypop.com 

we also do a full page back cover ad with the local wedding magazine

take appointments / bookings at wedding fairs


----------



## guitarkid (Jul 31, 2009)

my experience: wedj.com is very inexpensive for what you get if you want some placing on the web as far as linkage but in the 2 years i have been with them, no one ever called or emailed from them. the traffic monitoring was very low from this site. 

wedplan: tried them too. not much happened.

partypop: a friend of mine did get a gig from it in 12 months time.

theknot: WOAH! insanely overpriced on an overly-out-of-control overly-populated site


----------



## SEO Zach (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been aggregating photo directory links for my ebook so this post helped.  Thanks raider and guitarkid - you gave me a couple more to look into! I agree that business rarely comes from these, but the links back to your site can be a slight bit beneficial for a photographer's search engine rank. Found this post in a search actually (so sorry for the 2 month delayed response). I wrote a little bit about linking from photo directories in my blog. 

Good luck SuspiciousPhoto - organic search is the way to go ;-)


----------



## camz (Sep 25, 2009)

We have three weddings booked next month I kid you not all three are by referrals.  Initially to get your business going you want to market to your direct network first....family, friends, coworkers etc.  Like most of the ones in the business have mentioned above, it is word of mouth.  A wedding is too intimate and important for clients to hire someone from a cold lead.  I swear I hear the same story all the time.  

"So how did you hear about us ?"

"Oh..from a friend" or "Oh..from a relative" LOL.

Get your name out there locally.  But before you actually do all that you need a portfolio too.  Have you shot a wedding before? If not assist for a pro who's work you enjoy.


----------



## CSR Studio (Sep 25, 2009)

It may take up to a year to really get your name out there. If you haven't shot a wedding before you need to be assisting. Please don't try to photograph a wedding with no experience.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Sep 25, 2009)

Wedding shows are great, but definitely have a portfolio before going to the show.  We get also hits from Google, word of mouth, craigslist, and a few of the online wedding directories.  I'm a cheapo, so I always go for the free directories.


----------



## uberben (Oct 8, 2009)

Word of mouth is huge and make sure to be picky even when you are starting out. All it takes is one bad client posting bad reviews of you on The Knot or their blog and it can take you down. I would hang out with my family or go shoot for fun then have to do damage control from a bride who has unreasonable expectations.

i'm kind of suprised this hasn't been mentioned yet but have you networked yourself on 
facebook yet?

While I didn't get my start that way, it has proven to work great right now for me.  Some businesses use a "fan" page, but I decided against that and just use my personal facebook profile for everything.  My thoughts are that my clients are not just buying my photo services, they are buying me for the day.  I am very transparent with my facebook page and make sure to add all of my old college and highschool classmates as friends.  Since I'm only 27, my target market is my generation of people right now.  I throw some teasers from most of my shoots in my photo area's and then tag the clients in it.  These photos then show up on their sites and are seen by all their friends who are also in that "getting married" age group.  Make sure your facebook page is accessable to just about anybody, so join a ton of different networks so those cross-leads will actually make it to your page.  On your page have a really nice bio that is honest about who you are and what your into. Put a link to your main webpage on your profile and update both your facebook page and main website often.  

Of the 27 weddings I have booked for 2010, I picked up 13 of them off of facebook.

Whats great about getting clients off of facebook is that they aren't always budget weddings.  I did have a few craigslist weddings when I first started and they were always "budget" oriented and had a different vibe to them.  Not bad, but not really a spectacular wedding either.


----------



## B Kennedy (Oct 8, 2009)

I agree, if your on facebook its an awesome free way to advertise you service.  You can create your page and link what you post on your business page to your own profile.  Works great for showing off recent gigs you shot as well as showing people that you're staying busy shooting.  And did I mention its free advertising?


----------



## msf (Oct 8, 2009)

When I looked into facebook marketing, someone suggested to keep your business and personal life seperate.  But when I tried to create a fan page, it required to be linked to a regular account, so I had to create a 2nd facebook page, which I didnt really want to do.  Plus I dont think facebook approves of having two.

So im wondering if I should just crate the fan page under my regular account, and forget about the not mixing the personal with business?

I was thinking of using the 2nd account and befriending everyone I can find in the community, so when I update the fan page, they will all be alerted.  I dont really want to add people I dont really know on my personal site because its hard enough following people on there as it is.

How do you all do this?


----------



## delizo23 (Oct 13, 2009)

Isa Pa Photography is my company name.
but for my website i made it South Jersey Isa Pa Photography.
just so when someone types in google, "South Jersey Photography"
our company name will show up


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 13, 2009)

I have just looked at your website and, frankly, yes, I would change the business's name.
But more important than that, I think you are setting yourself up right now to not make much money.

May I ask two questions: how many proofs do you intend to deliver per package? And, do you live right in the center of LA?


----------

